# Fricion Fire Affectionados



## chehawknapper (Aug 19, 2012)

Pay close attention to your yucca stalks. I have already cut some primo stalks for both hand drill and bow drill. Remember - there will probbly be yucca moth larva in the stalk. Heat the stalk thoroughly to kill the larva and do minor staightening. Do not cut any stalks with more than about 4" of green at the bottom. Wait on the horseweed - still way too green yet. Easy, consistent embers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

One of the yucca plants I transplanted to the back of my pasture has a stalk that is just about ready now. My mullein is gonna be next year.


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 20, 2012)

I would love to learn this skill. Do we have yucca in the Waycross area? I may have seen the plant and didn't know it. Do you need two hardwoods for the process? What materials do you think would be available in my neck of the woods to use?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 20, 2012)

you should have yucca there , use the yucca for the spindle and fireboard ....


----------



## RSmith (Aug 20, 2012)

Is yucca and bear grass the same thing?


----------



## Trefer (Aug 20, 2012)

RSmith said:


> Is yucca and bear grass the same thing?



no.  different plant unless thats a common name I'm not familiar with. Most yucca around here looks like this


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Yep, bear grass is another common name for Yucca filimentosa. I like yucca stalks, but I like horseweed even better, and it grows durn near everywhere.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 20, 2012)

some folks call it Bear Grass ...


----------



## Trefer (Aug 20, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> some folks call it Bear Grass ...



Yeah, that can be confusing sometimes using common names -- especially without any scientific reference.  I've gotten in trouble myself a few times with mis-identification. Here's a couple other plants commonly called 'beargrass' that have tall white flower stalks...
I've heard some other common names for yucca that add to the confusion! lol


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Localized nicknames can be confusin` for sure.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 20, 2012)

please someone post up some pix of horseweed ,( some you have taken yourself )  what I have found on line I don't think is what I am finding in the woods , what I am finding in the woods has a huge pith center ...and very flimsy (sp) ...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 20, 2012)

Andy, I don't have any pics of hw that I've taken myself at the moment, but here are some pretty typical looking pics that I found on the web, if I took a pic, it would look pretty much like these. Most horseweed doesn't usually have really big pith, and it's stout enough to make usuable arrow shafts when dried-a friend of mine killed a deer with a horseweed arrow a few years ago. Usually it grows in sunny, disturbed spots, roadsides, old gardens, vacant lots and such.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 20, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Andy, I don't have any pics of hw that I've taken myself at the moment, but here are some pretty typical looking pics that I found on the web, if I took a pic, it would look pretty much like these. Most horseweed doesn't usually have really big pith, and it's stout enough to make usuable arrow shafts when dried-a friend of mine killed a deer with a horseweed arrow a few years ago. Usually it grows in sunny, disturbed spots, roadsides, old gardens, vacant lots and such.



Kinda looks like what I call dog fennel.


----------



## RBM (Aug 20, 2012)

Dog Fennel (Eupatorium capillifolium) has more stringy leaves than Horseweed (Conyza canadensis). Dog Fennel makes great spindles also when woody by the way, besides an insect repellent and bedding when green.

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=EUCA5

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=COCA5


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 21, 2012)

Rifleroom, you definately have yucca in your neck of the woods - about 3 different species. Don't worry about which is which they all work about the same. The important thing is to not harvest too early or too late. Whereas I have cut stalks in the woods in mid winter or even early spring and twisted up an ember on the spot, the latter you gather it the more chances are that hte yucca moth larva will have eaten up the stalk. There are lots of different species for hand drill and even more for bow drill. I recommend starting with learning bow drill and yucca is one of the easiest and most consistent woods available in your area. After you can consistently get an ember whenever you want one, start experimenting with different woods and techniques.


----------



## billyberger (Aug 29, 2012)

is chehaw knapper Mr. Ben Kirkland?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 29, 2012)

billyberger said:


> is chehaw knapper Mr. Ben Kirkland?



Yup...


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 29, 2012)

billyberger said:


> is chehaw knapper Mr. Ben Kirkland?



The one, the only.


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2012)

chehawknapper said:


> Maybe?





Just be mindful of that Chehaw Park Ranger. He`s mean .


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just be mindful of that Chehaw Park Ranger. He`s mean .



only when he's awake ...


----------



## Trefer (Aug 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just be mindful of that Chehaw Park Ranger. He`s mean .



And he always has a bunch of very sharp rocks ....or can make a round one sharp before u know it!!!


----------



## elmer_fudd (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been trying with yellow poplar (both base board and spindle), since it is very common around here.  No success yet, but getting close.  I think part of my problem is it has been so damp/humid lately.
Others have said it is a good wood for friction fire.


----------



## Trefer (Sep 6, 2012)

elmer_fudd said:


> I have been trying with yellow poplar (both base board and spindle), since it is very common around here.  No success yet, but getting close.  I think part of my problem is it has been so damp/humid lately.
> Others have said it is a good wood for friction fire.



I've had success with yellow poplar using only the sapwood.  don't just take a stick and use it for the spindle...split a larger piece and whittle down a spindle - without using the heart.  Makes a coarse powder, at least compared to yucca


----------



## elmer_fudd (Sep 6, 2012)

Great tip!  I will try it.


----------



## chehawknapper (Sep 7, 2012)

You also have box elder, red cedar and basswood in your area. All are great woods for bow drill.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Sep 13, 2012)

I created a spindle like you indicated, but still no success.  I think I am close though because the powder is dark and fuzzy like described on one website.  I just need to adjust my technique for the heat phase to get an ember.

I didn't think of boxelder.  It is just as common around here as poplar.  I dont see the other 2 as often.  I used to be a tree surgeon, so at least I know my trees.  

thanks again!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 13, 2012)

Is your powder collecting in the notch really good , notch is very important ....

you ain't far from me , holler and we can meet somewhere and play .....


----------



## elmer_fudd (Sep 20, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> Is your powder collecting in the notch really good , notch is very important ....
> 
> you ain't far from me , holler and we can meet somewhere and play .....



Havent gotten around to it yet.  But I am leading a survival outing with the atlanta outdoor club the weekend of Sept 29/30 up near Dahlonega.  
http://www.atlantaoutdoorclub.com/events/details.asp?eventid=5880
In case you are interested, we will be discussing/practicing survival skills.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2012)

yucca is just a wild plant right?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yucca is just a wild plant right?



Yes, but it's also commonly planted as an ornamental.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 3, 2012)

How tall will the shoot get?  I see something in a yard near me that looks like yucca but it is close to 10' tall.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 5, 2012)

Yucca, depending on species and fertility of the soil, will produce flower stalks anywhere from 18" to about 10'. The really large ones tend to grow fast and be alot softer/spongier than smaller ones. Pick them early and heat to kill the larvae. Concentrate a little more on speed and less on downward pressure the softer the material.


----------



## RBM (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey Ben,

Did this video on Friday 10-5-2012. We have not only been heavy with humidity but also lots of rain. So its not so easy with these damp conditions here in FL. Granted with dry conditions especially in late Fall and Winter I get a coal a lot faster. I also tend to spin longer until I see smoke coming from the dust pile separate from the spindle or until the spindle bottoms out. When doing it this way I rarely get false coals. I just spin slower with a full run of the cord and the coal still will come. As long as the spindle is spinning then heat and friction slowly builds up. No need to spin fast and wear myself out. Going slow has an advantage here in FL when conditions are humid or damp helping to steam out the moisture. This way also I don't tire myself out. So yes this coal took a lot longer at about two and half minutes. Had it been Winter the coal would more than likely have been much sooner.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GOgJlWV1do


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2012)

Good video


----------



## RBM (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks. The system was so slow and it would not even load the entire page of the thread at my end. Nor load the entire edit page of the post. Absolute misery. It just now loaded the whole page.


----------



## chehawknapper (Oct 11, 2012)

Classic adaption according to conditions. Great work!


----------



## RBM (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a new one that shows Cattail spindle on Yucca board with a Yucca leaf cord. Egyptian method was used. Pine needle tinder bundle. So a little different instead of a Yucca spindle, a Yucca board.


----------

